# Motorbike communiting in UAE??



## oooolivier (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Bikers!

I have a Suzuki Supermotar (DRZ400SM) that I might move with me to Abu Dhabi.

I'd like your feedback on how viable would it be to commute within AD on the bike?

- I have read that it's not a very bike-friendly place. Can you share your view?

- Have you been driving all year round or simply can't stand riding in summer?

- My idea of commuting this way would save me time through the traffic. Is that correct (eg can we get between the lanes, or do other users get angry, police fine you)?

- Anything specific on insurance, accident, theft, parking?

So all in all are you happy commuting or tried and gave up?

Thanks a lot for your responses.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey mate, 
Wazza from Rotorua/Auckland here.

Forget it!

I came, I saw, I emailed home to sell my bike.
When you get here, you will know! It's feral out there and nothing can protect you from the crazies or the heat


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

oooolivier said:


> Hi Bikers!
> 
> I have a Suzuki Supermotar (DRZ400SM) that I might move with me to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


Only do it if you have a death wish or take out a life insurance policy in my name - I'll pay the premiums.


----------



## BALACOOL (Jun 30, 2012)

oooolivier said:


> Hi Bikers!
> 
> I have a Suzuki Supermotar (DRZ400SM) that I might move with me to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...




Its is easier by car than by bike. Its too hot to travel by bike in AD during summer.


----------

